# ****have You Ever See A Rhom Like This? - Yellow Head!



## Rhomofo

I came across this Rhom while I was looking for Black Piranhas in my area. I found someone that was trying to get rid of this one for next to nothing. It's about 11". The pictures are what the original owner took. I have the Rhom now but its in my 40 Gallon now. The colors are a little washed out so I will take some pictures later after I get him in my 150.
I was just wondering has anyone ever seen a Rhom like this? I have never seen one with a all yellow head!!!


----------



## memento

Very nice rhom !
Do you know the collection point ? Peruvian specimen sometimes have the yellow colours...


----------



## Trevorjm

Wow, looking nice. Never seen one with that much color


----------



## motoracer110

thats a Clown Rhom haha J/K never seen colors like that, would make make a great addition


----------



## Joe.G

I like the look of it. Good luck.


----------



## briannestar

Wow that is a really cool coloration, Ive never seen that in a rhom before. nice grab!


----------



## kane

amazing rhomb bro









Kane


----------



## canadianforever

that thing is sweet! figure out why its colours are like that yet?


----------



## Piranhaa

Nice fish. Pretty wicked colours









1# What is a black piranha?


----------



## Piranhanutz

Nice looking fish. When I had my rhom it would "bleach out like that in bright light, usually caused from stress . I normally kept my lights off and added an all black background to bring out the true black color.


----------



## GreenPiranha

wow beautifull Rhom got the fins a bit like a manueli


----------



## bricklr

Unique looking rhom!







May I ask what you paid for him?


----------



## Shakatak

golden Piranha?


----------



## t00nCiNaToR

memento said:


> Very nice rhom !
> Do you know the collection point ? Peruvian specimen sometimes have the yellow colours...


+1 Peru

Could be just an anomaly, the fish looks a bit overfed and body shape seems a bit out of proportion but a nice fish...


----------



## rusty13

Does that fish still have that color?Nice specimen!!The more unique the more appealing!!


----------



## scent troll

this is my favorite rhomb on this site. the colors are unique to say the least and the teeth are clearly visible. just the over all fish is amazing though!!!!!!!! this is the kind of rhomb that i would pay an arm and a leg to own








old thread but well worth revisiting


----------

